# System Of A Down's Toxicity



## Rydian (Sep 7, 2010)

I love how the one on the right's violin is... hollow.


----------



## Green0scar (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow that a really good cover epically the lead.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 7, 2010)

i love this. thanks for posting this, you just brightened my night


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2010)

Was a great cover but whoever mixed it/mastered it needs a slap- they almost drowned out the violins.


----------



## Gore (Sep 8, 2010)

gotta say they didn't even try to make it look like like they were actually playing it.
I mean no doubt they did it sure but video isnt impressive


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, the video's not very good, but I do like the music and the concept.


----------



## mameks (Sep 12, 2010)

nice. pretty awesome cover. *fap*


----------



## flo (Sep 12, 2010)

Pretty good , how would SOAD sound with a Symphony & Metal album ?

EDIT : Looks like Serj did it alone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-SpEe97y-c...mp;feature=fvwp


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 12, 2010)

Made of awesome!


----------

